# left ovary hiding 1st ivf cyle



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

im on day 10 of stims i have had 2 scans while on stims which they couldnt find my left ovary so dont know if there is anything on it i have bout 3-4 on right that are over 12-14mm and 1 under 10mm im a bit worried and dont now whats going to happen will they find it at egg colection will it even have follicals on it has anyone had this before.
i have another scan on the 12/12/2011 but not shore if its going to show up i havent had a problem before on all my other scans they always found it they even found it a week before at my baseline scan


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Jemma

My right ovary was hidden so they couldn't see what was on it during the monitoring scans.  During my first egg collection my left side was really painful and they said cos my right side was hidden it would hurt even more to get to the follicles so they gave a stronger sedative (and then wasn't aware of the pain at all).  On my 2nd egg collection I had a ga so was out for the whole thing.  The fact that it was hidden made no difference to the number of eggs collected on that side - they just have to dig around a bit more!  I think I had around the name number on each side and they had developed in the same way.  Don't worry - they'll get out all your eggs!

Good luck!
Angie
xxx


----------



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks hun for the info im   it will show tomorrow at my last scan if not hopefully they fined it with lots of follicals on at egg colection


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi I too had my left ovary playing hide and seek but when I next went for my scan they were able to find it so I wouldn't worry! They said it could have been cos I hadn't emptied my bladder x they found it ok the next time! Good luck for your scan x have my 3rd one today so am hoping my follicles been growing!x


----------



## Jemma Waterfield (Mar 20, 2011)

Scan went ok I have 5 on right ovary 2 at 24mm 1 at 18mm and 2 under 10mm they found my left ovary after a lot of tummy pressing it did hurt there is 4 3 under 10mm 1 at 14mm so not as good EC is weds got to be on word at bourn at 7:30 got to take the trigger tonight at half 9 they did tell me to bring a few things and cause I was in car I didn't have a pen or paper and have forgot some can anyone tell be the list of things I have to take again


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, nice to know it's not just me that has an ovary that goes for the occasional wander about. For EC they usually ask you to bring, a pair of socks (so they are sure they have the right end , your temazepam if they have prescribed it (one taken the night before), a CD or something if you want to listen to it. Oh and someone to drive you there and back. I think that's it, tend to appoint DH as looker afterer of lists of stuff to take - helps him feel useful! Prob worth ringing clinic in case yours suggests other useful stuff. I always take some food mainly as my clinic seem to have egg collections at stupid times which make me miss lunch and I'm not a girl who likes missing food!

Good luck fellow overy wanderer (I think it bodes well and indicates the likelihood of babies who would like to travel in the future.


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

My treatment is at Bourn and from what I can remember they say to bring a dressing gown, slippers, socks and sanitary towel.  I think they also said a small hand towel but I've never needed one and I gave in my sharps bin each time for them to dispose of.  Don't worry about the ec, the staff are lovely there and will really look after you.

Angie
xxxxxx


----------

